# Show me the horse



## Brendan Burgess (29 Jan 2006)

A much better programme this week. 

They were actually a nice couple who had a financial problem which was able to be solved with some common sense advice. Not the typical, overspending on drink and clothes. 

Eddie showed him that he was losing money on keeping a horse whereas he thought(hoped?) that he was actually earning money. Eddie pushed him to sell the horse and gave them some advice on their mortgage. 

I enjoyed the programme and maybe it has not run out of steam.


----------



## Audrey (29 Jan 2006)

Yes, it wasn't a bad programme.  Nice couple.  No ridiculous over-spending (except for the horse!).  Still, I have to say (and maybe I'm just being too hard?) ... how come the guy couldn't figure out for himself that he was spending 11k a year on the horse?  I mean, when he actually looked at his cheque stubs and added them up, and they added up to 11k, then he realised that Eddie was right!  Surely to goodness he didn't need Eddie to point that out to him?


----------



## contemporary (30 Jan 2006)

when you love something so much you cant always see the obvious flaws


----------



## Bluebean (30 Jan 2006)

I missed the start of the programme, could anyone fill me in? What kind of wages were they bringing in, did they both work, what age were they? Was the child theirs also, only saw him in the bit where they were playing football?  Where were they from? 
I thought it was much more realistic than last week, and thought it was hard for him to have to sell the horse, even though of course it had to go.  
All in all, a huge improvement on last week IMO, would like a few more programs like that.


----------



## kazbah (30 Jan 2006)

They were living in Carrig-on-Suir. He was 33 with a sales job and she was 24 with a clerical/accounts job. Combined income circa €50k
It was his son from a previous relationship.


----------



## Bonafide (30 Jan 2006)

I did feel sorry for the guy, he really loved the horse. Eddie even pointed out he spent more on the horse in the last year than on his family!


----------



## Murt10 (30 Jan 2006)

I liked the house that they were living in at present. The rent was about e700 pm if memory serves me right.

Your mans idea of living in a 3? bed mobile home seemed a good idea to me. Then again, I've never lived in a mobile and he would also have the problem of getting rid of it when the new house was complete. 


Murt


----------



## tosh100 (30 Jan 2006)

Seriously the mobile was a complete non runner , good idea but it looked likr the one that Dougal And Ted stayed in while oh hols! See the state of the beds - the stable looked a better choice to me


----------



## Betsy Og (30 Jan 2006)

theres a place in Pallasgreen, Co. Limerick where can buy used mobile homes & they'll agree to buy back (if memory serves). not that uncommon to live in mobile home while building - though I'd say you'd be pushing for a March to October build!!!

Did anyone else not think that it was a bit ridiculous to be spending 11k p.a. on something which might, at best, fetch 5k?? 

Am still waiting this season for Eddie to tell me something I dont know (and thats not meant to be arrogant - what he usually tells us is plain commonsense).


----------



## miser (30 Jan 2006)

To be honest, I'm not sure that this show is ever going to "tell us something we don't know". My impression is that a lot of posters on AAM are relatively financially savvy, (partly due to regular visits to AAM!) and are a bit more "clued in" than the average punter, whom Show Me The Money is aimed at. 
For example, Eddie's advice last night about going interest only on the mortgage while still renting and the advice about getting your life cover from a discount broker rather than the mortgage provider was pretty sound. 
My impression is that most of the frequent posters here would already know that, but the average punter might not necessarily.

Plus, SMTM is a TV show- given the slot it has on RTE, it has to have broad appeal to keep the viewing figures up. The producers have probably figured that Joe Public won't watch a "dry" personal finance programme so they've introduced slightly unreal-type characters for Eddie to work his magic on

Just my €0.02....


----------



## TarfHead (30 Jan 2006)

I was relieved to see that the quality had improved after last week's offering.

It reminded me of the Athlone taxi-driver - couldn't face up to the fact that the business was running at a loss.


----------



## extopia (30 Jan 2006)

kazbah said:
			
		

> It was his son from a previous relationship.



Who? The horse?


----------



## Bonafide (30 Jan 2006)

miser said:
			
		

> For example, Eddie's advice last night about going interest only on the mortgage while still renting and the advice about getting your life cover from a discount broker rather than the mortgage provider was pretty sound.
> My impression is that most of the frequent posters here would already know that, but the average punter might not necessarily


 
Excellent point, even the fact that we are involved in these pages suggests an interest, perhaps understanding of things financial. Show me the money is finance for the layman. I am sure that there are a lot of people that watch the show and see their own spending patterns. It has probably helped/inspired a lot of people.


----------

